# 2009 ngrc tour



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and myself are going to the 2009 g scale convention this year it will be our first convention. We are doing the drivers speical and do not want to miss any of the layouts. Could anyone tell us what layouts we don,t want to miss. We like the older steam engines and layouts that are set in the old west or thirties,rustic. But we are sure that they are all going to be great.Thanks for any information.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd love to be able to tell you, but the truth is I honestly haven't seen that many of the railroads out here (and my memory of the ones I have is so bad, I wouldn't trust it). The video is available if you want a preview of what's going to be on tour. I've only seen the segment they did on my railroad (which--obviously--you won't want to miss . I'm going to order the video at some point for the same reason. I'll be playing tourguide for friend and family on the days I'm not on tour. 

http://www.moviemix.com/09convention.html 

Later, 

K


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

i have watched the videos that show the layouts that will be featured in the Denver area. I recomend you get it and watch it once then on the second time through write down if you like it, or grade them on a scale of 1-5 be sure to wright down the name of RR and the owner. Suggestion either bring a GPS or rent a car with one, We bought one for the Pheonix convention, and it was awesome, it directed us to 50 some layouts. You will enjoy the convention, it will be great.
Dennis


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the reply. We cant wait to get to the convention and see the layouts.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

My auto has a GPS in it and I used it extensively when the convention was in Santa Clara, CA a few years ago. It was wonderful to go from one location to another. And if I missed a turn, it just re-computed the route and took me back around to it. A GPS for routing in the car is the only way to go.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

George we have a garmin 260w that we use and it works pretty good. We will bring it along to the convention to find the layouts plus we will be staying four extra days after the convention we are going to ride the pikes peek, royal gourge,chama and end up in leadville riding the train there.


----------

